# Poco bueno



## LAfishingman

ACY WILL BE THERE WITH ITS NEWEST ADDITION 90 FOOTER. who else is ready?!tuna!


----------



## Ruthless53

I assume your talking about the new American Custom? I hope yall are staying around for HBGFC tourney the week after cuz i cant make poco and i want to see this boat!


----------



## wampuscat

Was getting ready but, dang, a 90 footer. No way to compete with that, might as well stay home. : (


----------



## williamcr

90ft
Lets see some photos of this beast.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Yes 90fter....weighing 161,000lbs with 2-4,600-hp 16V 4000MTU's with 22'6" beam that will turn up a comfortable 50knts(57.2)mph! Of course you will need to fill up that 7,000 gallon tank 1st! But the Chouset Boys can afford it!


----------



## Law Dog

They would need to call for the 18 wheeler fuel truck to come to there dock to fill the Beast up! The hell with the fuel dock!


----------



## Spots and Dots

Law Dog said:


> They would need to call for the 18 wheeler fuel truck to come to there dock to fill the Beast up! The hell with the fuel dock!


They typically have 2 at the Fishing Center for the weekend. Lotsa ice too.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy

williamcr said:


> 90ft
> Lets see some photos of this beast.


X2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cardiff

Does anyone know what time the boats are scheduled to depart?


----------



## Kosta

Boats depart starting at 5 pm thurs evening. Here now, they are still running up the calcutta. Should be some good pots this year Based on the showing.


----------



## Cardiff

Do they still have to leave out of POC?


----------



## DRILHER

Calcutta over 900k


----------



## broadonrod

OK Im in ... Oh its to late hwell:.. LOL Good luck everyone and catchum up !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## paymerick

Kosta said:


> Boats depart starting at 5 pm thurs evening. Here now, they are still running up the calcutta. Should be some good pots this year Based on the showing.


5 pm for sure? Thanks, we like watching the boats roll out if we can, it's always an event...

Once again, Poco Bueno and Port O'Connor have decided to ignore letting people know anything via technology (outside of dates)... We almost went yesterday at 7 just incase they were leaving a day earlier than usual, as it's listed July the 18-21...

They do have a website up that looks fresh... Dunno if they'll do much with it though http://poco-bueno.com


----------



## heli.clay

This one you mean?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Heard the whole cooling system was out on that 90 footer when it rolled in. It uses a newer kind of freon that they were trying to get shipped in from Houston before the tourney. No AC in a boat that size would stink. Hope they get her fixed up.


----------



## POC SPEC

paymerick said:


> 5 pm for sure? Thanks, we like watching the boats roll out if we can, it's always an event...
> 
> *Once again, Poco Bueno and Port O'Connor have decided to ignore letting people know anything via technology (outside of dates)...* We almost went yesterday at 7 just incase they were leaving a day earlier than usual, as it's listed July the 18-21...
> 
> They do have a website up that looks fresh... Dunno if they'll do much with it though http://poco-bueno.com


I agree on the lack of info for Poco... crazy that one of the largest offshore tourneys in the US gets so little coverage/info.

We will be there though... looking forward to it. Should be a nice showing at Sunday Beach :biggrin:


----------



## littlecrikit

heres some pics of the 90fter


----------



## crawfishking

heli.clay said:


> This one you mean?
> View attachment 507919
> View attachment 507920
> View attachment 507921
> View attachment 507922


Hey! Keep your hands on the collective! Just kidding. Pics look they were taken from left seat. Cool shots.


----------



## POC SPEC

littlecrikit said:


> heres some pics of the 90fter


WOW :cheers:


----------



## POC SPEC

I think this is the view on the front of that 90' er


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Now that is what I call a bulbous bow!


----------



## heli.clay

My helicopter flys itself.


----------



## POC SPEC

Anyone know the answers to the following??

How much $$ does first keeper Marlin weighed in get? (I think its $25k??)

What is the approximate breakdown in the Calcutta payout? (Largest Marlin gets 75%??)

What time do the boats have to be inside the jetties on Saturday to make weigh in?

How many boats entered this year?

Weigh In is at the Fishing Center again this year correct?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sotx23

I think the first place Marlin last year (only fish weighed) got a check for 960k...... 25k will get you in to the tourney, might not get your boat covered in the calcutta (entry/maybe calcutta if you are lucky). Dont remember the payout breakdown.


----------



## cgmorgan06

Looks like some awesome boats down there this weekend. I wouldnt mind being down there just to look at all the boats and watch the weigh in.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*All I can say is WOW that is a nice view and boat!!*



littlecrikit said:


> heres some pics of the 90fter





POC SPEC said:


> I think this is the view on the front of that 90' er


NICE!!!!!


----------



## FREON

Calcutta depends on how many fish are brought in


----------



## POC SPEC

FREON said:


> Calcutta depends on how many fish are brought in


I understand that... just seeing if somone knew the appox breakdown:

Example:

Largest Blue Marlin 75%
Second Blue Largest 15%
Third Largest 10%

Largest Dorado ?? (do they get any of the calcutta or is calcutta strictly split between keeper Blue Marlins)


----------



## dn17

paymerick said:


> Once again, Poco Bueno and Port O'Connor have decided to ignore letting people know anything via technology (outside of dates).


That's exactly why it's one of the most exclusive tournaments in the US. I'm pretty sure the tournament committee intends to keep it that way.


----------



## Chase This!

POCO pays up to 6 places.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Dolphin, wahoo and yellowfin tuna are separate from the calcutta. Winning dolphin used to get you just rodnreel but for the last couple of years Poco has done side pots that you can enter in at various dollar amounts. I think last year the total of the three pots (dolphin, wahoo and tuna) was around 500k, in addition to the calcutta. I don't recall how many places the pots pay out though.


----------



## poco jim

Chase This! said:


> POCO pays up to 6 places.


Why aren't you in it Chase?


----------



## Chase This!

poco jim said:


> Why aren't you in it Chase?


At home playing good husband. My wife had to have a surgical procedure.

B


----------



## Chase This!

Eric, pots pay three places.


----------



## poco jim

Chase This! said:


> At home playing good husband. My wife had to have a surgical procedure.
> 
> B


Hope everything is OK, buddy


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Chase This! said:


> Eric, pots pay three places.


Ah cool, good to know. We weren't in the tuna pot last year but our 176lb yellowfin was dq so no harm no foul I suppose. Still would've been happy with first place YFT in Poco! Oh well!


----------



## paymerick

> Once again, Poco Bueno and Port O'Connor have decided to ignore letting people know anything via technology (outside of dates).
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why it's one of the most exclusive tournaments in the US. I'm pretty sure the tournament committee intends to keep it that way.
Click to expand...

Letting people know when boats are going to be leaving will not effect POCO's "exclusiveness", a truly silly notion. People are going to be there on the little jetties and along the ICW either way... That part of POCO is by no means exclusive, and the weigh-in is dang near all-inclusive...

I don't need or even want to know everything... One of the things i enjoy most about the POCO weigh-in is the rumors... About 70% of the rumors i hear leading up to the weigh-in turn out to be completely false... Heck, i believe them to be false and help spread 'em anyway.. "2 boats are coming in with 600lb+ blues right now, reached the big jetties almost an hour ago. They're hangin' off a bit to make a grand entrance!" That usually means "No more blues today!" They don't need to update any of that stuff... Just give the "when"..


----------



## POC SPEC

Hopefully someone will start one of these "rumor" threads tomorrow...


----------



## FREON

poco jim said:


> Why aren't you in it Chase?


 It is by invite only and limited to the first 100 ( I think) that enter, after they receive their invite.


----------



## crawfishking

paymerick said:


> Letting people know when boats are going to be leaving will not effect POCO's "exclusiveness", a truly silly notion. People are going to be there on the little jetties and along the ICW either way... That part of POCO is by no means exclusive, and the weigh-in is dang near all-inclusive...
> 
> I don't need or even want to know everything... One of the things i enjoy most about the POCO weigh-in is the rumors... About 70% of the rumors i hear leading up to the weigh-in turn out to be completely false... Heck, i believe them to be false and help spread 'em anyway.. "2 boats are coming in with 600lb+ blues right now, reached the big jetties almost an hour ago. They're hangin' off a bit to make a grand entrance!" That usually means "No more blues today!" They don't need to update any of that stuff... Just give the "when"..


Ha!


----------



## FREON

FREON said:


> It is by invite only and limited to the first 100 ( I think) that enter, after they receive their invite.


 Committee can do what they want, but usuallykeep it around 100. I believe there are 97 this year and were 103 last year.


----------



## Spots and Dots

i heard one of the boats is already DQ'd because they have an est 718lb blue that was caught earlier in the week, in a Yeti that's floating near the East Breaks. They put a single channel EPIRB on it, and linked the track to their GPS.


some people....pfft!


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*nah*

I ran out yesterday and nabbed it CPRed the Blue and the yeti is now in the bed of my old deer lease truck


Spots and Dots said:


> i heard one of the boats is already DQ'd because they have an est 718lb blue that was caught earlier in the week, in a Yeti that's floating near the East Breaks. They put a single channel EPIRB on it, and linked the track to their GPS.
> 
> some people....pfft!


----------



## FREON

paymerick said:


> Letting people know when boats are going to be leaving will not effect POCO's "exclusiveness", a truly silly notion. People are going to be there on the little jetties and along the ICW either way... That part of POCO is by no means exclusive, and the weigh-in is dang near all-inclusive...
> 
> I don't need or even want to know everything... One of the things i enjoy most about the POCO weigh-in is the rumors... About 70% of the rumors i hear leading up to the weigh-in turn out to be completely false... Heck, i believe them to be false and help spread 'em anyway.. "2 boats are coming in with 600lb+ blues right now, reached the big jetties almost an hour ago. They're hangin' off a bit to make a grand entrance!" That usually means "No more blues today!" They don't need to update any of that stuff... Just give the "when"..





POC SPEC said:


> Hopefully someone will start one of these "rumor" threads tomorrow...





Spots and Dots said:


> i heard one of the boats is already DQ'd because they have an est 718lb blue that was caught earlier in the week, in a Yeti that's floating near the East Breaks. They put a single channel EPIRB on it, and linked the track to their GPS.
> 
> some people....pfft!


 Looks like the rumors already are starting. The largest Yeti I have heard of is 420 quarts and a little over 5 foot long. Good luck fitting a 10 foot long Marlin in it. LOL


----------



## crawfishking

Well that's the problem with rumors is they are inaccurate! The fish mentioned above is not in a cooler. They put him on a stringer and tide it to Falcon. I know because my brother in law said a friend of his talked to this guy he knows that said he heard it from the tournament chairmans daughter at Madden's the other night! You don't get much closer to the truth than that my friends!


----------



## FREON

crawfishking said:


> Well that's the problem with rumors is they are inaccurate! The fish mentioned above is not in a cooler. They put him on a stringer and tide it to Falcon. I know because my brother in law said a friend of his talked to this guy he knows that said he heard it from the tournament chairmans daughter at Madden's the other night! You don't get much closer to the truth than that my friends!


 Now that makes a lot more sense. LMAO


----------



## FREON

Someone posted boats can leave at 5 this evening, but for some reason I was thinking it was 7:30. Pretty sure you have to quit fishing by 3:00 Saturday. Good luck to The Coyote and hope everyone that participates returns safely.


----------



## Spots and Dots

crawfishking said:


> Well that's the problem with rumors is they are inaccurate! The fish mentioned above is not in a cooler. They put him on a stringer and tide it to Falcon. I know because my brother in law said a friend of his talked to this guy he knows that said he heard it from the tournament chairmans daughter at Madden's the other night! You don't get much closer to the truth than that my friends!


I she the chubby chick, that was hammered, with the tattoo on her lower back?

She propositioned my buddy's wife.

Anyway, we bumped into her at Josies and she mentioned the falcon fish....apparently, the guys had set a couple of trot lines with big blue runners, and caught the fish that way. One of the crew got his junk caught in the transom door while stringing the fish. Now, she wants to hook up with him (the tournament director's daughter, not my buddy's wife). The most amazing part of the deal is that the boat is LNG powered and they use under water speakers and an Ipod with diesel motor music, as fish raising sound.

Fast forward to last nights Calcutta....buddy's wife got propositioned AGAIN, but took up the offer. They still haven't seen her......


----------



## crawfishking

Ha!


----------



## heli.clay

A few more this evening.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Side pots


----------



## crawfishking

Holy Shinto! Now that thing looks 90'! Stinks to pay a couple million for a super nice ~50 foot boat, stroll on down to POC with your chest sticking out then have to park next to that monster!


----------



## Fordzilla06

Spots and Dots said:


> I she the chubby chick, that was hammered, with the tattoo on her lower back?
> 
> She propositioned my buddy's wife.
> 
> Anyway, we bumped into her at Josies and she mentioned the falcon fish....apparently, the guys had set a couple of trot lines with big blue runners, and caught the fish that way. One of the crew got his junk caught in the transom door while stringing the fish. Now, she wants to hook up with him (the tournament director's daughter, not my buddy's wife). The most amazing part of the deal is that the boat is LNG powered and they use under water speakers and an Ipod with diesel motor music, as fish raising sound.
> 
> Fast forward to last nights Calcutta....buddy's wife got propositioned AGAIN, but took up the offer. They still haven't seen her......


Trot lines at falcon? I heard they ran the trot line between Boomvang and Nancen. Borrowed some longliners gear and stretched it all the way across!


----------



## Spots and Dots

Well, they found the wife. Turns out that "inky" has a kinky twin sister, and they had a "party". Wifey was found at Bogey, naked, and happy as a lark, jabbering away about her experience.

Unfortunatly, for ol smash nuts, his suffering was for nothing. His boat ran wot to Falcon, only to find their fish had been released by members of the vessel - Steve Erwin. 

Based off a crackly sat phone conversation, they do have several tuna chummed up and they hope to put them to bed.


Crazy things happening down there. I look forward to the weekend's stories!


----------



## Kenner21

How much rum have you had today?


----------



## jgale

Hey Clay,

That's my dad's motorhome right next to the boat in that last pic  You got a perfect a view. thanks for the pic!


----------



## Spots and Dots

jgale said:


> Hey Clay,
> 
> That's my dad's motorhome right next to the boat in that last pic  You got a perfect a view. thanks for the pic!


The motorhome? Oooooweeee, if you only knew........


----------



## jgale

Ignorance is bliss, and yes.... when it comes to my family, I prefer bliss most of the time


----------



## rodsnscrews

JGale- What boat is that across from your boat? Is that the Mary P? Looks rather large!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

rodsnscrews said:


> JGale- What boat is that across from your boat? Is that the Mary P? Looks rather large!


That's the "Akela." 74' Halter.


----------



## paymerick

The heli needs love too...


----------



## daryl1979

That little blue boat on the other side of the ICW is me lol 


Daryl


----------



## SaltNLine

I heard three avets already blew up and the monohulls can't make it past the little jetties..........


----------



## MadHatter84

How in the hell does one get on a trip like this?


----------



## crawfishking

SaltNLine said:


> I heard three avets already blew up and the monohulls can't make it past the little jetties..........


Classic 2cool. Nicely done! I wish Bill Fisher was feeling better, he'd make a great joke at just the mention of an Avet!


----------



## crawfishking

First fish weighed in at Poco! This one looks hard to beat but I heard on the radio that the 52' Hat "Let Her Rip" is on her way back with a bigger one! This could get very interesting!


----------



## paymerick

crawfishking said:


> First fish weighed in at Poco! This one looks hard to beat but I heard on the radio that the 52' Hat "Let Her Rip" is on her way back with a bigger one! This could get very interesting!


Yah, i talked to the feller on the left at Mads last night..said they're going back out this am... They're worried their big'n might not hold up... They had a bigger one on, but a giant squid surfaced and ate it..

In other news, the tournament director's daughter passed out on the shuffleboard table at Bob's last night...rumor is a fella dressed like a woman slipped her a roofy... They just slid her back and forth..made up a new game...


----------



## BATWING

Is that a member of the Village People posing with that feetch?


----------



## Spots and Dots

a buddy of mine that is into "tricky" stuff wanted to get a shot at the Director's twins, so he headed to POC last night. He found Inky and took her to Cathy's for all you can eat shrimp (he was amazed she could put so many shrimps aways), then bought her a milkshake and tallboy at Speedystop. They did a little POC cruising, and he thought it was going his way......turns out, she just wanted to eat. They went to Bob's and talked with the guy on the left of the picture about his fish, etc, then Inky started acting funny (I guess it might have been a roofy), so he left.

He did report that the angler was VERY friendly???? and animated as he told the story. The fish bit on a tail rigged Sand Trout, that was being bump trolled. The captain spun the boat and they pursued it with bow first, landing the fish in 11 minutes. Once secured, they had champaign spritzers (those rich folks!), and headed for Port with tunes from The Village People and Queen blaring (apparently they are pretty sure they won as they were playing We Are The Champions when backing in to weigh).



This morning, my buddy has already bumped into Inky and Kinky at Josies.....they are loading up on chorizo, bean, and egg tacos, and told him they'll be good to go later this morning. His hopes are high that today is his day.....stay tuned.


----------



## gonefishing2

*calcutta*

anyone want to say how the calcutta went? top boats? total? something for us landlover to dream about while sitting at a desk all day doing nothing.


----------



## oceanhokie

gonefishing2 said:


> anyone want to say how the calcutta went? top boats? total? something for us landlover to dream about while sitting at a desk all day doing nothing.


ha no joke im getting antsy for some real reports. not sure on the top boats but in the picture of the side pot board it looks like the calcutta total was ~$938,000


----------



## rodsnscrews

The boats "Done Deal" and "Cest La Vie" are live baiting at the ATP INNOVATOR! Checked the distance from PC to rig ....300 miles...WOW ! INNOVATOR is where the winning fish came from for Cajun Canyons, Mississippi Billifish Classic and Destin tournaments! All big monsters!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Where's our buddy stationed on Perdido? What do you see this morning? Any boats with bent rods yet?


----------



## rodsnscrews

POC Transplant is no longer working at Perdido he's on Bullwinkle ..Shell other major project in the gulf!


----------



## Konan

Any updates??????????


----------



## FishRisk

the seas look sweet, should be some nice fish make the weigh station....


----------



## WilliamH

Who is the builder of the 90' yacht?


----------



## paymerick

rodsnscrews said:


> The boats "Done Deal" and "Cest La Vie" are live baiting at the ATP INNOVATOR! Checked the distance from PC to rig ....300 miles...WOW ! INNOVATOR is where the winning fish came from for Cajun Canyons, Mississippi Billifish Classic and Destin tournaments! All big monsters!


Not sure if you're fibbin' or not, but i just helped spread it around...'cept i added 65 miles to it and changed the name of the rig to "Crusher"... Thanks!


----------



## littlecrikit

WilliamH said:


> Who is the builder of the 90' yacht?


american custom yachts


----------



## crawfishking

What a PITA! Looks like a lot of work to build one.

http://www.americancustomyachts.com/hullstory.asp

http://www.americancustomyachts.com/design-and-construction.asp


----------



## rbritt

*Innovator*

Done Deal was docked beside us (High Cotton) and was the highest boat in Calcutta I believe at 23k. Running that far back east works out great for both of those boats because that is back towards home waters and they won't come back to POC unless they ate going to hang a fish. That 90 ft ACY was a show stopper! Cockpit was was outrageous..


----------



## WilliamH

littlecrikit said:


> american custom yachts


Thanks.


----------



## crawfishking

At 50 knots it won't take long to get there and back. If they win it all they might break even on the fuel bill.


----------



## paymerick

WilliamH said:


> Thanks.


X2! Just placed my order... Good guys there... Requested a small payment plan... one of my decedants will make the last payment and pick it up around 2150..


----------



## crawfishking

I'm gonna be sick. I wish I hadn't read this. What a fricken life!

http://www.abmt.vi/ArchivePages/profilejan12.htm


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Rummor has it a fish is headed to the dock!


----------



## FREON

Hydrocarbon out of POC with a Blue Suit


----------



## oceanhokie

any rumor on size or ETA?


----------



## crawfishking

105", no.


----------



## tpool

105 inches

T-BONE


----------



## littlecrikit

i just drove by nothing yet ill post up when they make it


----------



## Over the Edge

They are still fishing. I would guess 7pm to be at the scales.


----------



## Chase This!

Thanks for the updates, OTE. 

B


----------



## crawfishking

Over the Edge said:


> They are still fishing. I would guess 7pm to be at the scales.


So do they have to be the first one to the dock with a fish or can you get first fish pot by just being the first to catch one? How does that work?


----------



## Over the Edge

I think you have to be first to the scales to claim the 25K. Guys there was 835K just in the meat fish pots. Fishing for half a day with a fish in the cockpit is pretty fun. We were lucky enough to do it in 2005.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

First fish to the scale wins that portion...That is why they are NOT fishing right now and making a beeline to the scales. The only reason they would NOT be heading to the scale right now would be if they think they can catch another one (bigger) shortly, there is already another boat that is on their way in with a keeper blue, or if another boat has a blue and their boat is faster than theirs...Decisions decisions...


----------



## crawfishking

That's kinda what I was thinking. Wondered why they would still be fishing.


----------



## paymerick

Over the Edge said:


> They are still fishing. I would guess 7pm to be at the scales.





Empty Pockets CC said:


> First fish to the scale wins that portion...That is why they are NOT fishing right now and making a beeline to the scales. The only reason they would NOT be heading to the scale right now would be if they think they can catch another one (bigger) shortly, there is already another boat that is on their way in with a keeper blue, or if another boat has a blue and their boat is faster than theirs...Decisions decisions...


I sense some rope-a-doping here....


----------



## rodsnscrews

Nothing but small Marlin at INNOVATOR ! For those who want to know...Cest La Vie is owned by Damon and Ross Chouest out of Galliano, La. They own Edison Chouest a large offshore supply boat company! They design and manufacture all there ocean going vessels and they happen to have 2 supply/standby boats at the INNOVATOR (i.e. they have there own diesel supply vessel right there where there fishing)! They also own American Custom Yachts and have had 2 impressive vessels before the 65 ft Freedom and the 80 ft Patriot! 10 yr ago the Freedom and there mother ship the C-Condo traveled the world fishing in every blue marlin hotspot imaginable! The C-Condo towed the Freedom to all these locals! The new boat was named in honor of there grandfather Dino who named all his shrimp boats Cest La Vie! Fine people too Ross was a hell of a basketball player earning a scholarship to play at Georgia Tech for Bobby Cremins! Damon is a Martime Lawyer!


----------



## LHandler

I find it interesting that nearly all on this board are against longliners killing billfish, yet condone and glorify marlin kill tournaments. None of these marlin would be killed if it not for a tournament. They will be "donated" because none of the anglers are going to eat them. Just to bring these already fragile fish in and hang them in the sun while everyone stands around guzzling alcohol and talking about who is the coolest is stone-age to me. Would like to see some of these high profile tourneys step up to the plate and go in a C&R direction, be on the forefront of this movement and be applauded for doing so. I'm by no means a tree-hugger, but as anglers we must be mindful of our already limited resources.


----------



## Spots and Dots

I can't make this *** up!

I spoke witha buddy whos brother's, boss', cousin is fishing near Perdido. Said they had 3 knock downs by 8AM and a very early Tuna bite while kite fishing at daylight. The Tuna at, and they have it in the bag, est 183.5lbs.

As for Kinky and Inky....their Momma showed up, and word is, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. The 4 of them hit Art's BBQ for lunch and haven't been seen. I'm guessing today will be quite a day for my bud!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

LHandler said:


> I find it interesting that nearly all on this board are against longliners killing billfish, yet condone and glorify marlin kill tournaments. None of these marlin would be killed if it not for a tournament. They will be "donated" because none of the anglers are going to eat them. Just to bring these already fragile fish in and hang them in the sun while everyone stands around guzzling alcohol and talking about who is the coolest is stone-age to me. Would like to see some of these high profile tourneys step up to the plate and go in a C&R direction, be on the forefront of this movement and be applauded for doing so. I'm by no means a tree-hugger, but as anglers we must be mindful of our already limited resources.


Go troll somewhere else...


----------



## Spots and Dots

one last update before I head to Surfside...

I talked to my Bud again. Apparently Momma is kinky AND inky! He said she was showing off tattoos in spots he didn't know existed. He's pretty bummed, tho - the "fun" has him down in his back, and he doesn't think he'll make it to the tent party, tomorrow night.

As for fishing, the radio chatter and sat phone reception has been sketchy, but it sounds like a large 'hooter was caught (this was from my lucky buddy, and come to think of it, I'm not sure he was talking about fish). He did say that someone trolling Hospital Rock hooked something big, but the hook pulled. Upon further inspection, the hook was actually straightened - coulda been a Grander! Another boat, fishing just southeast of Nancen got a blue to the transom, but a poor gaff shot knocked the hook out and the fish swam off.

Aside from that, not much brewing. I feel bad for my buddy, now that his weekend is over. He's in search of some Oxycodone, or other painkiller, if anyone in POC has some.


----------



## crawfishking

Spots and Dots said:


> one last update before I head to Surfside...
> 
> I talked to my Bud again. Apparently Momma is kinky AND inky! He said she was showing off tattoos in spots he didn't know existed. He's pretty bummed, tho - the "fun" has him down in his back, and he doesn't think he'll make it to the tent party, tomorrow night.
> 
> As for fishing, the radio chatter and sat phone reception has been sketchy, but it sounds like a large 'hooter was caught (this was from my lucky buddy, and come to think of it, I'm not sure he was talking about fish). He did say that someone trolling Hospital Rock hooked something big, but the hook pulled. Upon further inspection, the hook was actually straightened - coulda been a Grander! Another boat, fishing just southeast of Nancen got a blue to the transom, but a poor gaff shot knocked the hook out and the fish swam off.
> 
> Aside from that, not much brewing. I feel bad for my buddy, now that his weekend is over. He's in search of some Oxycodone, or other painkiller, if anyone in POC has some.


I'm sure the oxy is pretty thick down there right now!


----------



## jpfeffer

No Compromise has release a blue (96.5 inches), a white, and a sail.


----------



## Over the Edge

Good day fishing for my boys on No Compromise! Hydrocarbon will be in at 7


----------



## rattler

Spots and Dots said:


> one last update before I head to Surfside...
> 
> I talked to my Bud again. Apparently Momma is kinky AND inky! He said she was showing off tattoos in spots he didn't know existed. He's pretty bummed, tho - the "fun" has him down in his back, and he doesn't think he'll make it to the tent party, tomorrow night.
> 
> As for fishing, the radio chatter and sat phone reception has been sketchy, but it sounds like a large 'hooter was caught (this was from my lucky buddy, and come to think of it, I'm not sure he was talking about fish). He did say that someone trolling Hospital Rock hooked something big, but the hook pulled. Upon further inspection, the hook was actually straightened - coulda been a Grander! Another boat, fishing just southeast of Nancen got a blue to the transom, but a poor gaff shot knocked the hook out and the fish swam off.
> 
> Aside from that, not much brewing. I feel bad for my buddy, now that his weekend is over. He's in search of some Oxycodone, or other painkiller, if anyone in POC has some.


Question is. Can they make a full set of white teeth between the two of them?


----------



## littlecrikit

weigh master said the first boats coming in at 8pm


----------



## paymerick

littlecrikit said:


> weigh master said the first boats coming in at 8pm


You beat me to it...what an azs!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Is the capt. of Hydro Lupe?


----------



## littlecrikit

lupe is the capt of leveled out


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

thank you!


----------



## Chase This!

Over the Edge said:


> Good day fishing for my boys on No Compromise! Hydrocarbon will be in at 7


Is Bill Cannan running No Compromise?

B


----------



## JustBilling

I asked on the Hydrocarbon thread about some pics, but could someone post a few if possible for the folks stuck at home?


----------



## littlecrikit

first fish


----------



## LHandler

Yes, I believe Bill Cannan is running No Compromise. 

Go BC!


----------



## crawfishking

Cool, nice guy.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

That'll do!! FISH ON!!! Congrats on the first one there!


----------



## poco jim

Just a guess, but I bet they are gassed, and iced up, brother on board and Gone


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

but no one has had beer yet........................................right?


----------



## jpfeffer

Capt. Dean Pfeffer also on board No Compromise!!!


----------



## paymerick

Put em on the other thread, but will cross-post:










Pullin' into the center to grab gas:


----------



## paymerick

Just got txt from buddy working security at weigh-in...saying a 103" is coming in, should be 11:30...no boat name yet... He BS's a lot, so take it for what it's worth... He was dead-on with Hydrocarbon, though...

EDIT: "Cause/'Cos You Can" is what he's saying the boat is...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

The boats name is: Cuz We Can from Port Aransas. I believe it is a 50 Viking. Darn good fisherman no doubt.


----------



## paymerick

Empty Pockets CC said:


> The boats name is: Cuz We Can from Port Aransas. I believe it is a 50 Viking. Darn good fisherman no doubt.


Yah, Cuz "We" Can makes a lot more sense..


----------



## cwackman

Anybody know who owns the "cuz we can"? My dentist owns a 50' viking and he told me that he was going to fish Poco this year. Would be cool if it was him...


----------



## Chase This!

Cuz We Can was at the TBC. Great group of guys. Viking, 54ft I think. Beautiful boat owend by Bill Glendening. Glad to hear they got one. 

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Way to go Tony and Bill. Great fisherman who use a Spooled Up Spooler and Speedy Crank. Nice job Cuz We Can!


----------



## ccbluewater

Heard Birdie Time has a pretty good dolphin. Some good money to be had in the side pots so hopefully their's will be a $ fish.


----------



## firewife562

Any update on when Cuz We Can will be at dock?


----------



## landlokt

firewife562 said:


> Any update on when Cuz We Can will be at dock?


 Tell that young man I better be his 2nd or 3rd call when he gets in


----------



## firewife562

Its official. Cuz We Can make it to the dock in time. No official weight yet but very close to Hydrocarbons fish.


----------



## jpfeffer

Same exact weight as Hydrocarbon: 446.5!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Holy Krap Batman!!


----------



## airboat2314

Wow....what are the odds of that happening


----------



## paymerick

Saw the game-warden head off with Hydro's marlin.. rumor is he took it to the coast-guard station where it was loaded up in a boat... The boat went out eight miles where they met Cuz We Can and gave them the marlin...which explains the same weight


----------



## Spots and Dots

paymerick said:


> Saw the game-warden head off with Hydro's marlin.. rumor is he took it to the coast-guard station where it was loaded up in a boat... The boat went out eight miles where they met Cuz We Can and gave them the marlin...which explains the same weight


Kinky and Inky's momma said the same think at breakfast this morning. Seadrift PD is investigating.

Good news is my buddy found some Hydrocodone and Vodka - back in the saddle!


----------



## Chase This!

jpfeffer said:


> Same exact weight as Hydrocarbon: 446.5!!!


Wow!!! That is crazy. Congrats Bill, Capt. Tony and the Cuz We Can team.


----------



## Richbourg917

*Great Job!!!!*

Way to go Cuz We Can!! Shout out to their great deckhand Matt Reed too!


----------



## jsex

Did Mechanical Man get out?


----------



## igo320

Nothing new posted on the POCO website. Hydrocarbon weighed in around 8 and no other updates since then. I'm smellin alittle BS


----------



## jsex

From the Poco website. 
Last night Cuz We Can brought in a 104" Blue Marlin weighing 446.5 pounds-the exact same weight as Hydrocarbon's.
The weight tie is broken by length, then by time of weigh-in. Current Standing: 1st: Hydrocarbon 2nd: Cuz We Can


----------



## bigfishtx

The fat lady is def clearing her voice now. 3.5 hrs of fishing left. Plenty if time though since blues usually don't get to biting till this time of the day.
I remember a few years ago we had nothing st 1230 on day two. At 400 we had two blues o the deck with a couple of others released and several more lost....plus numerous yellowfins caught.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

igo320 said:


> Nothing new posted on the POCO website. Hydrocarbon weighed in around 8 and no other updates since then. I'm smellin alittle BS


*Ya think !!!! Not on this thread.. *

*Man how things have changed. We are sitting out this year. We are the really old guys at the the tournament. In 1982 aboard the Mrs. Leiah,*
*a 27 ft. Cobia... we held the record for the largest blue with a 425lbs. That was the year of the white marlin. At that time whites were 300 points plus the weight. Blues were 500pts plus the weight. We finished in 8th place with the biggest blue in the tournament history. The next year Walter made sure it was a BLUE MARLIN tournament. Rudy's passport is #33, started fishing the tourney in 1976, now aboard the ESCAPADE. *


----------



## 22Conch

What time does weigh station close


----------



## paymerick

Was told last night it would close around 7..


----------



## igo320

igo320 said:


> Nothing new posted on the POCO website. Hydrocarbon weighed in around 8 and no other updates since then. I'm smellin alittle BS


My bad....I see the update....unbelievable that they would weigh exactly the same. Congrats to both teams.:cheers:


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*Same thing happened at the Key West Tournament several years ago. However just as the scales were settling in on 504 lbs, the last fish weighing in did not have the mouth wired closed and about a football sized glob of food came out of the stomach. New weight 497*
*and you just got moved to 2nd place...*


----------



## poco jim

igo320 said:


> My bad....I see the update....unbelievable that they would weigh exactly the same. Congrats to both teams.:cheers:


You were correct when you posted the first time, there wasn't anything new posted then.


----------



## landlokt

Richbourg917 said:


> Way to go Cuz We Can!! Shout out to their great deckhand Matt Reed too!


Another shout out for Matt Reed. Great deck hand. Way to go son! Hope yall can go back out and catch another. Even bigger!


----------



## marlin50lrs

Dad


----------



## dn17

Just got confirmation from my brother on Donaken also....110" in the boat heading to POC


----------



## Chase This!

Boom!!! Way to go Ken!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruthless53

dn17 said:


> Just got confirmation from my brother on Donaken also....110" in the boat heading to POC


Thats bad arse Derek!!! You heading down to party with your brother?? Congrats Ken and crew!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Alright Ken and Team Donaken!!! Get her to the scales!!!


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Way to go Ken, Robert and crew. DonaKen has been on fire this year. Hope I make it down to POC to see yall come weigh in.


----------



## Chase This!

Yep, proving to be a very consistent team. They just took third at the at TBC!!!

B


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

When they going to be to the scales Brandon? I'm at work and might be getting a fever here in a little while...Might have to drive from the Alamo to see them weigh her in.


----------



## Chase This!

Not sure. Trying to find out. 

B


----------



## Chase This!

Now I'm hearing 113"!!!!!!


----------



## paymerick




----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Chase This! said:


> Now I'm hearing 113"!!!!!!


He** it'll be 117" by the time they come through the small jetty.


----------



## landlokt

marlin50lrs said:


> Dad


Yes, Matts dad


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

The Fat Lady has sung and it looks like a song about Donaken. Get back to the docks Ken!

Congrats to Donaken,

D


----------



## marlin50lrs

Any word on meat fish?


----------



## JustBilling

Looks like they are a bit more than 40 out right now and hauling it. Congrats to the team!


----------



## Chase This!

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> The Fat Lady has sung and it looks like a song about Donaken. Get back to the docks Ken!
> 
> Congrats to Donaken,
> 
> D


LOL. No greater accomplishment in texas sport fishing than wining POCO, in my opinion. 90+ of the best boats along the Gulf Coast competing for some serious jack. Really happy for Ken, Donna, Jimmy Sr., and Robert. Way to go guys! It ain't over yet, but they are sitting pretty.

Brandon


----------



## marlin50lrs

Chase This! said:


> LOL. No greater accomplishment in texas sport fishing than wining POCO, in my opinion. 90+ of the best boats along the Gulf Coast competing for some serious jack. Really happy for Ken, Donna, Jimmy Sr., and Robert. Way to go guys! It ain't over yet, but they are sitting pretty.
> 
> Brandon


Don't forget Vance(Drilher) and son Ryan. Heard they have nice dolphin too


----------



## JustBilling

marlin50lrs said:


> Don't forget Vance(Drilher) and son Ryan. Heard they have nice dolphin too


Did Vance fish his boat or is he teaming with someone else?


----------



## marlin50lrs

Fishing with Donaken


----------



## JustBilling

Ok, cool! I was wondering if he was down there. Good for them!


----------



## poco jim

If they were 40 out over an hour ago, they must be waiting to make the GRAND ENTRANCE, and I don't blame them. Once in a Lifetime there guys!:cheers::dance:


----------



## Chase This!

They are ~20 miles out.


----------



## Chase This!

Looks like the boys are home!!!


----------



## Chase This!

Donaken's fish weighs 493.5#

Boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustBilling

Live streaming weigh in would be awesome!


----------



## idletime

493 - congrats to the donaken team


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Congrats to them fisherman!!! FISH ON!! And have some fun at the party!!!


----------



## offshorefanatic

Chase This! said:


> Donaken's fish weighs 493.5#
> 
> Boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice! Congrats to the Donaken crew!


----------



## poco jim

It aint over yet guys!


----------



## jsex

poco jim said:


> It aint over yet guys!


Has anyone else stated that they are coming in with a fish?


----------



## Spots and Dots

My Buddy has been on a bender and talked to a guy who's brother has a fish fetish. Anyway, fish fetish guy is part of a crew that is supposed to have a 119" fork length, on the way. They fished way south and have her at the pins, trying to make weigh in. Their method of catch is odd. They had 2 divers that basically "corraled" the marlin into the spread and then it pounced on a custom Black Bart.

My buddy is in a bit of a pickle today, too. Kinky and Ink's momma won't leave him alone, and he's afraid the Tourn Director hubby is gonna be peeved when they all end up at the tent tonight.

Glad I'm not part of that saga!

POCO never displeases....


----------



## danmanfish

Awesome fish for the Donaken crew. Congrats and let's see if it holds.


----------



## capt henry

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00000751702015.100001402280525&type=1&theater


----------



## poco jim

jsex said:


> Has anyone else stated that they are coming in with a fish?


Don't have to. I would doubt it but you never KNOW.

They got 10 minutes by my watch!


----------



## jsex

Is there a line to be weighed in or is the road to the dock clear?


----------



## bigfishtx

Spots and Dots said:


> My Buddy has been on a bender and talked to a guy who's brother has a fish fetish. Anyway, fish fetish guy is part of a crew that is supposed to have a 119" fork length, on the way. They fished way south and have her at the pins, trying to make weigh in. Their method of catch is odd. They had 2 divers that basically "corraled" the marlin into the spread and then it pounced on a custom Black Bart.
> 
> My buddy is in a bit of a pickle today, too. Kinky and Ink's momma won't leave him alone, and he's afraid the Tourn Director hubby is gonna be peeved when they all end up at the tent tonight.
> 
> Glad I'm not part of that saga!
> 
> POCO never displeases....


Huh??


----------



## paymerick

Spots and Dots said:


> My Buddy has been on a bender and talked to a guy who's brother has a fish fetish. Anyway, fish fetish guy is part of a crew that is supposed to have a 119" fork length, on the way. They fished way south and have her at the pins, trying to make weigh in. Their method of catch is odd. They had 2 divers that basically "corraled" the marlin into the spread and then it pounced on a custom Black Bart.
> 
> My buddy is in a bit of a pickle today, too. Kinky and Ink's momma won't leave him alone, and he's afraid the Tourn Director hubby is gonna be peeved when they all end up at the tent tonight.
> 
> Glad I'm not part of that saga!
> 
> POCO never displeases....


Spotted Kinky and Ink! They stole a beer out my ice-chest! I asked for favors in return, but upon second thought I just let 'em off... Ink used the men's bathroom at The Fishing Center and forgot to put the toilet seat back up...big No-No in my book...


----------



## spurgersalty

bigfishtx said:


> Huh??


You didn't read the whole thread did you?


----------



## Fishdaze

paymerick said:


> Spotted Kinky and Ink! They stole a beer out my ice-chest! I asked for favors in return, but upon second thought I just let 'em off... Ink used the men's bathroom at The Fishing Center and forgot to put the toilet seat back up...big No-No in my book...


End of Story!:rotfl:


----------



## cgmorgan06

spurgersalty said:


> You didn't read the whole thread did you?


Exactly what I was thinking.

Any updates? Weigh-in should have been over with 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Chase This!

Birdie Time is in 1st place dodo across the board with a 45# fish. 

B


----------



## bjd76

Can't wait for the day for some of you to grow up - or go to LA to start your comedy tour (and starve)...


----------



## JustBilling

bjd76 said:


> Can't wait for the day for some of you to grow up - or go to LA to start your comedy tour (and starve)...


:biggrin:


----------



## JustBilling

marlin50lrs said:


> Fishing with Donaken


Any word on the Dorado they had?


----------



## DRILHER

Chase This! said:


> Birdie Time is in 1st place dodo across the board with a 45# fish.
> 
> B


Brandon you over here


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

"Motsumi" with a 110 lbs. Tuna, 34 lbs. Dorado, 60 lbs. Hoojoe...


----------



## Chase This!

DRILHER said:


> Brandon you over here


No. Just getting texts from all my buds. Congrats to you on the win!!!

B


----------



## marlin50lrs

Donaken fish


----------



## Mike5000

NICE..... way to go


----------



## Spots and Dots

My buddy is all jazzed up tonight, and maybe not too coherent....the best I could understand from his broken text is that Inky scored a "lil blue pill" for him and a friend of hers came to town...we'll see how this played out, tomorrow.


----------



## oceanhokie

Spots and Dots said:


> My buddy is all jazzed up tonight, and maybe not too coherent....the best I could understand from his broken text is that Inky scored a "lil blue pill" for him and a friend of hers came to town...we'll see how this played out, tomorrow.


Good for him.... I have a couple friends who are no longer with us because of the "lil blue pill" so I hope your gets what he needs...

On a fishing note congrats to everyone who brought in fish today good work brothers!


----------



## landlokt

Congrats to the donaken team. Still pretty proud of Matt and the cuz we can team.. Catch em up boys. Yee Haw

e


----------



## JustBilling

Congrats to all teams. They should all be proud.


----------



## gater

*Donaken*



Chase This! said:


> Donaken's fish weighs 493.5#
> 
> Boom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who owns the Donaken and where is it's homeport! Gater


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Yeeaaa Buddy!!! Congrats to DonaKen!!! Ken, Robert Jimmy Sr, Drilher and the rest of team DonaKen. Way to catch em up this weekend. Robert I will get the rum I want to hear the stories when yall get back.


----------



## Chase This!

gater said:


> Who owns the Donaken and where is it's homeport! Gater


Ken Porter. Clearlake.

Brandon


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Gator. DonaKen is owned by Ken Porter it is based out Seabrook, Texas. Whoop!!


----------



## DRILHER

We kicked ***. Ryan 18 years old caught the fish. Great work by the whole crew.


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Good stuff right there Drilher. Drilher Port A outboard was fun last year and yall did work at that tournamet but I cant even fathom the high of victory of POCO. Starting a new job before POCO was a bad idea lol.


----------



## SaltNLine

DRILHER said:


> We kicked ***. Ryan 18 years old caught the fish. Great work by the whole crew.


I always say, the ride in is the best part. I bet the ride in was one you won't soon forget. We were watching y'all on marinetraffice.com. It was kinda like we were there, except for the fun and all the winnings.

Congrats guys!!! :cheers:


----------



## Law Dog

Congrats to the Donaken Team!


----------



## cgmorgan06

SaltNLine said:


> I always say, the ride in is the best part. I bet the ride in was one you won't soon forget. We were watching y'all on *marinetraffic.com*. It was kinda like we were there, except for the fun and all the winnings.
> 
> Congrats guys!!! :cheers:


Thats pretty neat website. I use flightaware.com for aircraft tracking, but had no clue you could do such with recreatonal fishing vessels.

And congrats to the Donaken Team!


----------



## Toledo

Congrats to Donaken! Great to have some 2coolers win it.


----------



## Sight Cast

Rec vessels have to be equipped with AIS


----------



## bjd76

Congrats to team Donaken.


----------



## gater

*Poco*

Anyone have the final results and payouts! Gater


----------



## TexasCub

Way to go Vance and crew!


----------



## saltwater4life

gater said:


> Anyone have the final results and payouts! Gater


X2 and any more pictures? Calcutta fish pictures? anything?

great job donaken! Yall are on a roll now guys! Nice to see a local boat pull out the win!

S4L


----------



## scend irie

My congratulations to donaken as well.
I'd like to hear the story. Ryan on the rod, I take it that Ken was at the wheel, who wired, etc?


----------



## DRILHER

scend irie said:


> My congratulations to donaken as well.
> I'd like to hear the story. Ryan on the rod, I take it that Ken was at the wheel, who wired, etc?


Ryan was the angler, Ken was driving, Jimmy was Wireman, Josh and Robert had the gaffs I was driving the chair. The fight took 26 min. At the winners bloody marry breakfast right now. Winner gets 51%. Will be around 450k


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Congrats Donaken, Hydrocarbon, and Cuz We Can. It sucks sitting at home and watching for updates. I'm ready for next year.


----------



## Kenner21

Congrats to the Donaken team, anyone know what the boat sold for in he calcutta?


----------



## ccbluewater

Just heard the Birdie Time Mahi was worth 153k!!! Some awesome money for a mahi!


----------



## Tortuga

Kenner21 said:


> Congrats to the Donaken team, anyone know what the boat sold for in he calcutta?


I have no idea..but I'd be willing to bet that it sold for a whole lot LESS than it will NEXT year.....:biggrin:


----------



## DRILHER

Tortuga said:


> I have no idea..but I'd be willing to bet that it sold for a whole lot LESS than it will NEXT year.....:biggrin:


The boat sold for 5k
Paid 463,335


----------



## Kenner21

DRILHER said:


> The boat sold for 5k
> Paid 463,335


Awesome


----------



## hilton

Congrats Donaken, Hydrocarbon, and Cuz We Can.

As always, a great tournament, great parties, and great to see everyone there!

Tom


----------



## Nateag

Great job Ken and the whole team from Donaken! Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## Jolly Roger

epic!!!! looking forward to the report and pics. Huge congrats to everyone


----------



## Chase This!

ccbluewater said:


> Just heard the Birdie Time Mahi was worth 153k!!! Some awesome money for a mahi!


Ain't nothing wrong with that. Congrats Russell, Anthony and team Birdie Time.

B


----------



## heli.clay

Who owns "no compromise" my dad said its got Port O Connor on the transom, but he's never seen it down there


----------



## Ruthless53

heli.clay said:


> Who owns "no compromise" my dad said its got Port O Connor on the transom, but he's never seen it down there


The owner of the Sanctuary owns No Compromise. It's docked in the sanctuary.


----------



## TeamLuckyStrike

POC SPEC said:


> I think this is the view on the front of that 90' er


Hmm midland girls.


----------



## pomakai

i saw that boat while i was in poc, just a awsome boat. they were loading stuff the whole 4 days i was there and were not done when i left. looked like one of our grub orders on my tug.


----------



## Ruthless53

Ruthless53 said:


> The owner of the Sanctuary owns No Compromise. It's docked in the sanctuary.


It just got refitted and painted black. Was a white hull before. Been in POC for about 3 years!


----------



## heli.clay

Ahhhh. Ok. Never go out to the sanctuary. Thanks


----------



## 22Conch

Ruthless53 said:


> It just got refitted and painted black. Was a white hull before. Been in POC for about 3 years!


Anyone have a pic with the new paint job? It was a sweet looking boat before. Now I bet it looks even better!


----------



## Bilat Lures

kc fishin said:


> anyone have a pic with the new paint job? It was a sweet looking boat before. Now i bet it looks even better!


----------



## jpfeffer

Alan Roberts owns the No Compromise!


----------



## Bilat Lures

Congrats to Tucker Tails for their winning tuna raised with one of their Bilat Teaser Lures!!

Bilat is now 2 for 2 since the debut at the TBC!

BB


----------



## Trouthunter

> Good for him.... I have a couple friends who are no longer with us because of the "lil blue pill" so I hope your gets what he needs...


Shot by jealous husbands or what?

Congratulations to the winners!

TH


----------



## donaken

*huh...*

HOLY SHIIT!!! that was insane...doesn't get any better than that...great crew..great trip....scratch that one off the bucket list...thanks to everyone.

knd :cheers:


----------



## loco4fishn

*Poco*

Looks like a great time. Congrats to all and glad everyone had a safe return


----------



## TOM WEBER

Great pic Ken..Congrats!


----------



## rattler

donaken said:


> HOLY SHIIT!!! that was insane...doesn't get any better than that...great crew..great trip....scratch that one off the bucket list...thanks to everyone.
> 
> knd :cheers:


Congrats on your prestigious win!!!!

>E


----------



## MXCapt

Congrats to all the winners!!! 

45lbs - $153,000 Birdie Time


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Ken,
Congratulations!!!!!
Good things happen to good people!!!
You have to love those bucket lists moments.


----------



## oceanhokie

Trouthunter said:


> Shot by jealous husbands or what?
> 
> Congratulations to the winners!
> 
> TH


"blue pills" is also used to as slang for some harder street drugs, given his post history thats what i was assuming.

$153,000 for a mahi! wow thats awesome. Congrats again to everyone


----------



## Kosta

*Poco*

Stoked for Donaken, way to go. Lyc has few fishing trophies to show, this is the big one.


----------



## POC Troutman

anyone know the owner of the 90' american custom? i had heard one thing, but was curious if that was accurate. Btw, if you've never been to POC during poco bueno, you need to go just for the women alone. wow. enough said.

chad, good to see you and the Ambush crew saturday night, ya'll were doing some serious "celebrating"!!!! hahaha. good times.

Anyone know what the damage was to the "Cuz we Can"? they made weigh in by 2 minutes and were running at 40 knots plus coming in, apparently the boat took some damage, but i can't remember what all happened? (this was coming from a crewman at weigh in Saturday night, i just don't remember what he told me!)


----------



## Marley's_Fishing_Buddy

I heard the crew of the Donaken go stiffed?!?!


----------



## prokat

Dumb question. Does uncle sam collect?


----------



## Yams

Marley's_Fishing_Buddy said:


> I heard the crew of the Donaken go stiffed?!?!


Here comes the drama! Was wondering when it would get going.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Uncle Sam has a Kiosk on tournament grounds!


----------



## huntmarlin

Yep the crew did get stifled both mates got shafted royaly.... Just wrong with out some one there to shuck weeds and so on. The mate dident even get 1 % he should have gotten 10% and the mates pot to but dident and caught the fish on his lure bummer I lost a lot of respect for them


----------



## wampuscat

Caught a mess of eating fish and tagged a sail, real slow. sad_smiles


----------



## Marley's_Fishing_Buddy

huntmarlin said:


> Yep the crew did get stifled.... Just wrong with out some one there to shuck weeds and so on. The mate dident even get 1 % he should have gotten 10% and the mates pot to but dident and caught the fish on his lure bummer I lost a lot of respect for them


Who was the Captin? So what did the Capt and crew get?


----------



## wampuscat

Had some pirates show up, thought we might have some trouble with them, but turns out that they just wanted to fish.hwell:


----------



## rodsnscrews

Popcorn time....for Lunch!


----------



## Profish00

rodsnscrews said:


> Popcorn time....for Lunch!


angelsm


----------



## huntmarlin

Marley's_Fishing_Buddy said:


> Who was the Captin? So what did the Capt and crew get?


Capt/owner is Ken Porter.....each of the 2 crew members walked away with less than 1%.


----------



## Sight Cast

Wampus cat that was a nice spin yall did in front of the tent in the ICW and rocked everyones yachts with your stupid wake. By the way nice chicken dolphin flags douche


----------



## rodsnscrews

2 bag lunch


----------



## DRILHER

7 people fishing but only 2 were crew?


----------



## wampuscat

Sight Cast said:


> Wampus cat that was a nice spin yall did in front of the tent in the ICW and rocked everyones yachts with your stupid wake. By the way nice chicken dolphin flags douche


 Had nothing to do with that, but am still down here if you would like to call me a douche to my face!


----------



## InfamousJ

huntmarlin said:


> Capt/owner is Ken Porter.....each of the 2 crew members walked away with less than 1%.


what's a 3 day crewmember worth? Is there usually a financial incentive laid out for it in the beginning, did they pony up tourney and pot cash or just happy to be along for the ride and fun?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Sight Cast said:


> Wampus cat that was a nice spin yall did in front of the tent in the ICW and rocked everyones yachts with your stupid wake. By the way nice chicken dolphin flags douche


I didn't realize that the ICW was a no wake zone. You must really get mad at those barges!


----------



## jaredchasteen

Things were pretty crazy at the santuary sat night, i was waiting to see how this turned out. On sat it was not good, I hope the truth comes out because everyone needs to know. There are two sides to every story but the side i heard didnt sound good.

BTW...when i asked the boat owner where the wahoo and dodo flags were he laughed. He told me "you will never fly a wahoo or dorado flag from my boat", funny chit there. 

Congrats to all the boats that won, and the others who caught a billfish.

We got one blue during the tourney, and released 2 others prefishing. They are there go get them...ask jakers about the one we lost on sat:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Marley's_Fishing_Buddy

InfamousJ said:


> what's a 3 day crewmember worth? Is there usually a financial incentive laid out for it in the beginning, did they pony up tourney and pot cash or just happy to be along for the ride and fun?


There is usually an agreement in place before anyone steps on the boat. This makes me think they did not have an agreement, or else there would not be any confusion.

Most agreements are Captin gets 20%, crew splits 10% of the net.


----------



## wampuscat

Sight Cast said:


> Wampus cat that was a nice spin yall did in front of the tent in the ICW and rocked everyones yachts with your stupid wake. By the way nice chicken dolphin flags douche


 If a stopped boat, turning in the ICW makes too much wake for you, you wouldn't like it offshore. Keep sight casting in the bay!!!


----------



## Sight Cast

I wasnt just me, it was poco officials and the off duty police officers on the grounds.


----------



## wampuscat

That's a bit odd, I know the off duty officers and three of them asked if they could have some fish, at the tent that night, they gave me a ride to the boat and I gave em a few fish, they never said anything about us turning around. You might want to get it straight before you try to post!!


----------



## Sight Cast

Wampus cat why werent you fishing poco on your boat?


----------



## Sight Cast

Yea ur right man, spin all you want in front of 20+ million dollars worth of yachts flying your weehoo and chicken flags. My bad sorry i brought it up


----------



## offshorefanatic

well this one went to sheet in a hurry:headknock:headknock


----------



## wampuscat

Sight Cast said:


> Yea ur right man, spin all you want in front of 20+ million dollars worth of yachts flying your weehoo and chicken flags. My bad sorry i brought it up


Been on 2cool since 04 and no friends, easy to see why.


----------



## wampuscat

Kind ofsad when you cann't post a few pictures without some goober popping off!!


----------



## Mrschasintail

wampuscat said:


> Kind ofsad when you cann't post a few pictures without some goober popping off!!


No worries, you can't post anything here without someone getting their panties in a wad.

Just remember who your dealing with. Congrats to all! :brew2:


----------



## wampuscat

Sight Cast said:


> Yea ur right man, spin all you want in front of 20+ million dollars worth of yachts flying your weehoo and chicken flags. My bad sorry i brought it up





Sight Cast said:


> how do I make my avatar larger. I see quite a few people with avatars large than mine. It says I can make it any larger than what it is. Man that sounds bad.


Herd em named a lot of things but? Thought the post sounded like someone with a small Avatar. :an5:


----------



## wampuscat

Fellow 2cooler was at the doc and got a picture of the massive wake we put up, that *sight caster* is a bit off!!


----------



## mako

Since when do people fly meat flags at POCO?


----------



## spurgersalty

mako said:


> Since when do people fly meat flags at POCO?


About the same time they started flying mescan flags in the USofA?


----------



## wampuscat

mako said:


> Since when do people fly meat flags at POCO?


 They have the last 34 years that I have fished it.


----------



## gonefishing2

If a " meat flag" won me 153k, not only would i " fly it", I'd wear it as speedo for a week. But that's just me.


----------



## Hotrod

So just the Capt of the Donaken got paid? And paid none of the crew?


----------



## wampuscat

Hotrod said:


> So just the Capt of the Donaken got paid? And paid none of the crew?


They use to hold 10% for the crew.


----------



## TKoenig

If the boat owner says fly the meat flags, well then you fly the meat flags... its funny that the bay fisherman or mates that cant even afford to fuel the boat up much less own one bash on it for flying meat flags... good job acting like deep pocket hardasses when most of you dont have much of a pot to **** in. 

that being said. I heard that the Donaken crew got less than 2500 each... thats pretty chinchy!


----------



## SaltNLine

I heard that the crew split up the crew winnings between the 7 of them since they were all "crew". Also, heard that the ones that actually paid into the calcutta are going to get their money. Just what I heard........


----------



## Hotrod

TKoenig said:


> that being said. I heard that the Donaken crew got less than 2500 each... thats pretty chinchy!


Wow, thats F'ed up! Without them, he wouldnt have won chit! Hopefully its not true


----------



## mako

TKoenig said:


> If the boat owner says fly the meat flags, well then you fly the meat flags... its funny that the bay fisherman or mates that cant even afford to fuel the boat up much less own one bash on it for flying meat flags... good job acting like deep pocket hardasses when most of you dont have much of a pot to **** in.
> 
> that being said. I heard that the Donaken crew got less than 2500 each... thats pretty chinchy!


If your comment was referring to me, then I would stick to detailing boats while you let the big kids talk. I assure you that you don't want to start making comparisons with me.
No offense intended in my earlier comment, I just don't understand why one would fly meat multiple meat flags.


----------



## JShupe

What would a normal share be for crew on a 463k(or whatever it was) fish???


----------



## TKoenig

no i wasnt referring to you. and yes i used to detail boats on the side to meet alot of people in the fishing world. Im planning on starting my own boat company in a few years so ya it helped. now i have a good job and dont have to make side money. and for the multiple meat flags, well its all in the owners preference.


----------



## huntmarlin




----------



## Hotrod

JShupe said:


> What would a normal share be for crew on a 463k(or whatever it was) fish???


If its 5 people, thats $9260 each. Or 4 people, thats $11,575 each


----------



## JShupe

Hotrod said:


> If its 5 people, thats $9260 each. Or 4 people, thats $11,575 each


Oops that's no "bueno" then... No pun intended.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Guys there is probably a lot of information we don't have or have not heard to even discuss this on the Internet. Who knows how expenses and pots were split up between owner and crew. To be honest it's none of our business either. This is probably best settled in private between the men on the boat and not hashed out in a public setting. That's just my opinion. All I know is no one ever got something for nothing and what goes around comes back around. 
Congrats to all the owners, captains, and crew that got to fish this great tournament.


----------



## spurgersalty

Dang, I need to get back to my roots if having money makes me a total ***. Maybe I'll just quit trying so hard.
Glad to know there's some looking down upon the lowers. You know, to keep them in line, "bring them back to reality"


----------



## Hotrod

spurgersalty said:


> Dang, I need to get back to my roots if having money makes me a total ***. Maybe I'll just quit trying so hard.
> Glad to know there's some looking down upon the lowers. You know, to keep them in line, "bring them back to reality"


I know one person who is notorious for that on this board!


----------



## poco jim

Well due to the fact nobody on here knows the truth except Ken, Donna, and the crew, I would say you all need to Shut the heck up. It isn't any of your business. Bunch of Internet Junior Wardens, give me a break.


----------



## Hotrod

It is our business, its the Internet!:slimer:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

mako said:


> If your comment was referring to me, then I would stick to detailing boats while you let the big kids talk. I assure you that you don't want to start making comparisons with me.
> No offense intended in my earlier comment, I just don't understand why one would fly meat multiple meat flags.


You must be a big kid. That's awesome!! Gold star for you!


----------



## Shodmo

10% Captain 10%Crew Captain takes Captain's pot, Mate takes Mate's pot. Most owner's will add a tip on top of that. The Cappy will take care of his crew, because he knows who deserves it!


----------



## Shodmo

Congrates on your win donaken! Your post is to the point, good on YOU!


----------



## offshorefanatic

donaken said:


> Funny how the $ sign effects people....I want to thank all the folks sending kind words and that understand my position. I am the only crew on my boat...captain, mate, boat washer, mechanic...originally had 4 players, one fell out last minute, so the three of us bellied up to cover his share...we split the winning 3-ways and neither of them knew I had entered the capt/mate pot til the ride home...also split evenly... Both guest called me for a ride without expressing any expectations. One is a grown man, has a full time job and has a fishing sickness like me...I offered him the opportunity to play, he politely said no thanks...Thursday was the first time I had met him, after he had a common friend call me to try and get him onboard...the other a college student that has fished with me 10 times over the last year, has never once offered any money for expenses. He always took his share of the fish and never did anymore than the guys paying 800 or a 1000 to fish...the % Poco has in place are for working crew members that make a livin doin it, to keep some fool from chartering a boat and walking a way with the winnings...as stated the definition of crew are guys that are paying or are hired to come onboard...neither fit the bill...I bust my *** taking care of my boat...alone. I thought I was being considerate when I told them we could rinse and shammy the boat cuz I knew they were ready to party, agreeing to clean things up in the morning. Well I spent most of the day today washing the boat, rods/reels, cleaning and sorting thru a pile of salty fishing lures stuff'd in a storage compartment...then I cleaned the fish left in the fishbox and scrubbed a bloody fishbox...I consider a mate 10% fisherman and 90% taking care of the boat...I'll buy the 10%...I paid them 3k each...a thousand dollars a day to experience one of lifes most cherished moments....the younger one offered to give my wife a ride home today...never return or responded to my calls or text, that is a very sad statement...stay in school big guy!!
> I'll mail your lure to you...I have one just like it...oh yea, thanks brandon it was one of the freebies from tbc that did it...will post a vid of the end game in a day or two, you'll get a kick out of it....thank god the fish popped up dead...I still cringe when I think of the flyer going threw the marlins stomach..good shot robert...could have been disasterous..
> and to think he didn't even make it into the cockpit til after 8 that morning....til next year.
> 
> knd


Ken,
Dont know you personally but have had similar experiences. with you obviously your boat raises fish. So expect some BS talking about you, shouldnt have to deal with it, but it comes with being a top player. Dont worry about the BS on these boards and if your happy and can sleep at night with a clean conscious who gives a flip. Keep doing what you enjoy and to heck with what everyone thinks. Id crew poco for free any day just to say I was in it, no matter your age or experiance, theres some memories or a "I was part of this factor" that money cannot buy. People get greedy. Quit defending yourself and go do what you enjoy doing!


----------



## Fordzilla06

offshorefanatic said:


> Ken,
> Dont know you personally but have had similar experiences. with you obviously your boat raises fish. So expect some BS talking about you, shouldnt have to deal with it, but it comes with being a top player. Dont worry about the BS on these boards and if your happy and can sleep at night with a clean conscious who gives a flip. Keep doing what you enjoy and to heck with what everyone thinks. Id crew poco for free any day just to say I was in it, no matter your age or experiance, theres some memories or a "I was part of this factor" that money cannot buy. People get greedy. Quit defending yourself and go do what you enjoy doing!


X2 if you ever need a free crewmember for a tourney give me a call!!


----------



## CudaKiller

Well ken from me personally, (drilher's son) I had a great time and I'm greatful for the oprotunity to go fishing on your beautiful boat. Getting to reel in the winning fish was too bad either ;P sorry we didn't get a chance to help clean the boat. All you had to do was ask. I didn't know how to help. And well if you want to get technical I should get paid too! Just kidding being part of the winning poco team and just getting to fish is enough for me.  and well getting a mount of that fish will look real good on the wall (thanks dad). If you ever want me back on the boat I'm game.


----------



## bluewateraggie

donaken said:


> Funny how the $ sign effects people....I want to thank all the folks sending kind words and that understand my position. I am the only crew on my boat...captain, mate, boat washer, mechanic...originally had 4 players, one fell out last minute, so the three of us bellied up to cover his share...we split the winning 3-ways and neither of them knew I had entered the capt/mate pot til the ride home...also split evenly... Both guest called me for a ride without expressing any expectations. One is a grown man, has a full time job and has a fishing sickness like me...I offered him the opportunity to play, he politely said no thanks...Thursday was the first time I had met him, after he had a common friend call me to try and get him onboard...the other a college student that has fished with me 10 times over the last year, has never once offered any money for expenses. He always took his share of the fish and never did anymore than the guys paying 800 or a 1000 to fish...the % Poco has in place are for working crew members that make a livin doin it, to keep some fool from chartering a boat and walking a way with the winnings...as stated the definition of crew are guys that are paying or are hired to come onboard...neither fit the bill...I bust my *** taking care of my boat...alone. I thought I was being considerate when I told them we could rinse and shammy the boat cuz I knew they were ready to party, agreeing to clean things up in the morning. Well I spent most of the day today washing the boat, rods/reels, cleaning and sorting thru a pile of salty fishing lures stuff'd in a storage compartment...then I cleaned the fish left in the fishbox and scrubbed a bloody fishbox...I consider a mate 10% fisherman and 90% taking care of the boat...I'll buy the 10%...I paid them 3k each...a thousand dollars a day to experience one of lifes most cherished moments....the younger one offered to give my wife a ride home today...never return or responded to my calls or text, that is a very sad statement...stay in school big guy!!
> I'll mail your lure to you...I have one just like it...oh yea, thanks brandon it was one of the freebies from tbc that did it...will post a vid of the end game in a day or two, you'll get a kick out of it....thank god the fish popped up dead...I still cringe when I think of the flyer going threw the marlins stomach..good shot robert...could have been disasterous..
> and to think he didn't even make it into the cockpit til after 8 that morning....til next year
> knd


3k? Pretty generous in my book. Especially if they didn't pony up the cash for expenses, entry fees, Calcutta, and cleaning of the boat. I think any hardcore fisherman would take that with a smile. Just my opinion. Truth be told, you wouldn't have been cleaning by yourself either. You'd have to tell me to leave when you want me to stop. Congrats on the win.


----------



## rattler

It's kind of like inviteing someone to go hunting for management, culls and does at no charge. All you ask is that they give up one or two weekends to fill feeders, spray, set out bow blinds, etc. When it comes time to go they always have an excuse not to go and contribute.:headknock:headknock:headknock Some people just don't and never will get it.



donaken said:


> I thought I was being considerate when I told them we could rinse and shammy the boat cuz I knew they were ready to party, agreeing to clean things up in the morning.
> knd


Guess it's my old age but I'd rather clean the boat and go to bed. I am way past the partying.

Congrats again on the win.

>E


----------



## Luke435

Ken is what as know as a dip$$$$ who's wife's ex husband paid for his boat. Of course you can expect him to wash the boat because he is nothing less than boat whore. How can you talk sh$$ to your crew when your wifes ex husband paid the entry anyway. He did nothing but get lucky


----------



## C'est Bon

*:-0*

Looks like I'm having popcorn for breakfast...


----------



## Hotrod

Luke435 said:


> Ken is what as know as a dip$$$$ who's wife's ex husband paid for his boat. Of course you can expect him to wash the boat because he is nothing less than boat whore. How can you talk sh$$ to your crew when your wifes ex husband paid the entry anyway. He did nothing but get lucky


Who gives a chit how he got it, lucky him! Luck is all it takes, being at the right place and the right time, dragging the right lure! Glad to hear he paid his crew that offered nothing. Good job Captain! Im with the other guys, I wouldnt have went to party. Id be cleaning the boat. And would make the ride back to Seabrook and help you dock her up.


----------



## setxdargel

I would still be cleaning the boat with q-tips!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wacker

Well this is kinda sad, Really not anybody's business who did what. and on the e net???

all you d bags gotta know is you didn't win.:work::work:


----------



## marlin50lrs

And this lil piggy went, Wa wa wa, all the way hkme


----------

